#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   f.33.2 >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo!  Ich bin seit ein Jahr depressive, und ich hatte nie zuvor so eine Depression die so lang dauert. Außerdem, diesmal mit psychosomatische Symptome. Jetzt, es wurde bei mir F33.2 (Rezidivierende depressive Störung, gegenwärtige schwere Episode ohne psychotische Symptome diagnostiziert. Wie gefährlich ist es? Was kann ich dagegen tun? Was mir am meistens stört sind die psychosomatische Symptome: Mein Körper fühl was, und trotzdem es gibt kein Medikament das mir helfen kann Danke!

----------


## Nachtigall

Die körperlichen Symptome kommen daher, weil sich die Seele in erster Linie durch den Körper ausdrückt. Man merkt ja oft schon an der Körperhaltung eines Menschen, wie es ihm geht. Wenn er glücklich ist, wird er aufrecht und schwungvoll umhergehen, wenn es ihm schlecht geht, eher in gebeugter Haltung. 
Dass es kein Medikament gibt für deine körperlichen Symptome, wundert mich nicht, denn du hast ja keine an sich körperliche Erkrankung, sondern deine Seele äußert sich nur durch den Körper.
Du hast in deinem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass du eine Tiefenpsychotherapie machen sollst. Ich denke, dass du damit auf dem richtigen Weg bist, um die Ursache anzugehen und dass deine Seele Heilung erfahren kann. Du musst aber viel Geduld mitbringen, das geht nicht von heute auf morgen.
Was mir für meine Seele gut tut, ist das Gebet. Ich weiß nicht, ob du damit was anfangen kannst, aber es ist ein Versuch wert. Wenn man daran glaubt, dass Gott helfen kann, fühlt man sich nicht mehr alleingelassen, und Er wird die Therapie in eine gute Richtung lenken. 
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und gute Heilung bei der Therapie.

----------

